# Informative article on protein for dogs



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Over the years there have been many theories on correct feeding of pets. Some of those theories have been completely turned around. I remember when vets used to recommend that you feed your pet nothing but kibble. 
Kibble was supposed to keep their teeth clean.

And, of course we have all heard that high protein food is harmful to small dogs. Further reading explains that low quality and dry protein is what we need to avoid.

With so many different opinions, I follow what seems logical, natural and makes sense to me. Kibble is so convenient. But really, it doesn't even look like food. So, after years of feeding my pets kibble, I decided that it was pretty much the equivalent of feeding my husband nothing but those protein bars.

I have switched to Primal raw, and feel so good about it.

But my point of this post is to share an interesting article on the subject. *Perhaps some of you have other information that you can share with us.
* 
Here's the link: http://www.petmd.com/dog/nutrition/evr_dg_focusing_on_protein_in_the_diet


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish there was a perfect answer to this question. Since Riley has MVD I don't feel comfortable even trying to change his prescription food. And Sissy will only eat what Riley eats, so...I had them on Fromms when Riley was diagnosed. They are both really healthy on the food they are on now, so until I have a better option I will continue.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, my vet said actually high protein is really good for them if it is a quality real meat protein, human grade, preferably grass fed, organic etc. 

I don't mind feeding the girls homecooked, they are just small, but I can't imagine making that decision if I had a Great Dane LOL. They have had some Primal dehydrated raw, but didn't really do too well on it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That was a good article Sylvia. It's good to know about the protein. I've always avoided any food that had a higher protein of 22- 25. At least with these fluffs now. My old dogs, I hadn't a clue and they ate higher proteins I'm sure.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That is one of the reasons that I preferred not to feed either of our Dogs grain free dog food since the Protein level is rather high. Our two are doing so well on the Solid Gold Blendz and am glad that they have done so far. I had to switch because Chrissy develoved Pancreatitis without any warning.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> That is one of the reasons that I preferred not to feed either of our Dogs grain free dog food since the Protein level is rather high. Our two are doing so well on the Solid Gold Blendz and am glad that they have done so far. I had to switch because Chrissy develoved Pancreatitis without any warning.


I don't understand what you are saying. The article I offered for consideration says that high quality animal based protein is good for, not harmful. But you are saying that is why you switched from grain free. We must all follow our instinct and what we have learned. That is the best we can do. I just want to make it clear that the article I submitted is in support of high quality animal protein, not against it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

This is what I have been trying to explain to people whenever the subject comes up. Good article.  It's also, dogs with kidney problems, it's not the protein that harms them, it's the phosphorus. Protein and Phosphorus typically go hand in hand but not always...anyway that's another discussion I spose..


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the article. It is very informative & helpful in describing our fluffs' protein needs. Chloe's BUN tends to run high. Good to know that it's not high enough to require a change to a lower protein diet.


----------



## CathyG (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for this article Sylvia! I'm mom to a 5 year old male maltese who is constantly chewing his front paws and has recently started scratching. I don't see anything on his skin or on his paws to cause this scratching and chewing, so I was going to try switching his food. He is currently on Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice, alternating with Lamb & Brown Rice (both dry). He's happy with his food, but my sister just told me that her small mutt had been doing the same things and she recently switched his food to Fromm's and he's stopped scratching & chewing his paws! 

I'd love to hear any suggestions/recommendations for a good food to switch to. My vet had also suggested trying Royal Canin, but the "over the counter" recipes get only 2 stars on "DogFoodAdvisor.com" and I'm not sure about the Veterinary recipes.

Thanks all!
Cathy


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What was it about the Primal that wasn't good? I still have Georgie on S&C, but I was thinking about the Primal as back up...



silverhaven said:


> Yes, my vet said actually high protein is really good for them if it is a quality real meat protein, human grade, preferably grass fed, organic etc.
> 
> I don't mind feeding the girls homecooked, they are just small, but I can't imagine making that decision if I had a Great Dane LOL. They have had some Primal dehydrated raw, but didn't really do too well on it.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Good article, thanks Sylvia...They did make sure to mention "for normal healthy dogs". I am inclined to agree, Bayleigh is a challenge because of her allergies. I keep trying to incorporate better foods, but its tricky with her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think one thing to keep in mind is that "all dogs are not created equal" and what may cause one dog to thrive can wrack havoc with another. I did like it that the author said "in healthy dogs." All dogs are not healthy and come w. predisposition to certain issues. Our liver shunt dog could not eat protein except on a very, very limited basis & from certain kinds of food (meat was the worst for him in terms of his reactions). Sometimes I think we get hung-up on the issue of protein. Other things to watch are the oxalates & phosphorous, and fat levels.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So true Sandi, we still need to work with our vets for our "special needs" babies


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CathyG said:


> Thanks for this article Sylvia! I'm mom to a 5 year old male maltese who is constantly chewing his front paws and has recently started scratching. I don't see anything on his skin or on his paws to cause this scratching and chewing, so I was going to try switching his food. He is currently on Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice, alternating with Lamb & Brown Rice (both dry). He's happy with his food, but my sister just told me that her small mutt had been doing the same things and she recently switched his food to Fromm's and he's stopped scratching & chewing his paws!
> 
> I'd love to hear any suggestions/recommendations for a good food to switch to. My vet had also suggested trying Royal Canin, but the "over the counter" recipes get only 2 stars on "DogFoodAdvisor.com" and I'm not sure about the Veterinary recipes.
> 
> ...


Chewing paws can be a sign of allergy and grain, even rice, can cause an allergy flare up. You might consider switching to grain free. Moderate protein is fine even in small dogs as long as its high quality and not dry kibble. If you must feed kibble, mix it with equal parts warm water and let it stand a few minutes before serving. The problem with dry kibble isn't the protein, it's the lack of moisture, which is why raw, dehydrated and canned are so much better.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Interesting article, in theory it makes sense, in practice I know some dog that can't handle food high in protein, regardless if it comes from meat or from plants. My girl does better on high protein (and higher in fat) grain-free foods, it helps to keep her weight and muscles. Anything lower than 30% - boom, weight goes down.
But I think it's very individual thing.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I think one thing to keep in mind is that "all dogs are not created equal" and what may cause one dog to thrive can wrack havoc with another. I did like it that the author said "in healthy dogs." All dogs are not healthy and come w. predisposition to certain issues. Our liver shunt dog could not eat protein except on a very, very limited basis & from certain kinds of food (meat was the worst for him in terms of his reactions). Sometimes I think we get hung-up on the issue of protein. Other things to watch are the oxalates & phosphorous, and fat levels.


I agree with Sandi, especially when it comes to Maltese. A high quality kibble(e.g. Fromm) is a great diet..and for most Maltese, I still think a moderate amount of protein is best. I do add things like fresh fruit, veggies, and occasional fresh protein(eggs, chicken, turkey). My Lily has IBD, and her diet is heavily restricted..there are few proteins she can eat that don't make her ill.


----------

